# Perma Plate - I feel relief after canceling this



## niniGr8 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi All,

I really need some suggestion on this from this forum, I will really appreciate all your inputs.
I just bought a 2007 530i black in black. The dealer initially convinced me to get the perma plate paint protection. Initially I didn't knew any thing about it so I bought the package for approx $300 and I have schedule with them to apply it after 3 weeks.
I came home and did some google on perma plate thing and find out that lots of ppl are complaining about it and it is something that actually bound to the paint and if something goes wrong there is no revert back. In summary I got bad impression about this product.

So I went to the dealer and they again changed my mind to go ahead and do the perma plate, I told them that I have read the reviews and ppl don't have good experience with it,
but they said don't trust the internet, so finally I give them the green signal to do the perma plate on my car.

I came home and again after a sleepless night I went back again in the morning and Finally cancel the perma plate stuff and I feel so relaxed now.  they return back my money.

But inside me I am little worried that will I be able to take good care of the paint/waxing/wash on my own ?

please let me know if I did the right thing that I cancel the perma plate thing.


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome. Take a look at autopia.org - a great online bulletin board about detailing your car. Trust me, you will be able to take care of your car way better than any crap installed by the dealer.

Start off by always using two buckets to wash the car and using a car wash. There are plenty of good waxes out there - do a bit of reading and find the one of your choice. Good choices include Zaino, Klasse, Collonite...

And yes you did the right thing - for the price of $300 you can get cleaning supplies for the life of your car.


----------



## ProReflection (Oct 7, 2009)

get some gooodies with 300 and a little exercise once in a while .
u did good.


----------



## niniGr8 (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Definitely a good choice. Really all they are is sealants or waxes. My dealer tried to get me to purchase a similar item.

They do not last forever like they make it sound and it is much better just to learn to do some light detailing on your own


----------



## Sean123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Munich77 said:


> Start off by always using two buckets to wash the car and using a car wash. .


When you say use two buckets. Do you mean one with the soap and the other for rinsing after rubbing down sections?


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

Sean123 said:


> When you say use two buckets. Do you mean one with the soap and the other for rinsing after rubbing down sections?


Exactly.

Bucket 1 will be your wash media
Bucket 2 will be your water only / rinse bucket

Doing this prevents any cross contamination and will greatly reduce the amount of swirls/scratches that can be put into the clear from improper washing and drying.

This is what I do -

Power Wash the entire car off to loosen as much as possible first
Sponge in bucket 1 , (start from top to bottom and do lower rocker panels and bumpers last)
Dip in bucket 2, squeeze out, replace in bucket 1 and repeat process until complete


----------

